# I need a name for a slingshot...



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)

I can usually come up with a name for my slingshots , but I'm not sure what to call this one.
So maybe you all could post up your ideas ? There's more pics in my gallery, Thanks.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

wireking

barbwire


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

the "TANGLE" lol


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol

Tripwire


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

the "BIRDS NEST" lol


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

The Twister

The Riddler


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

TWISTER-- DIDN'T SEE YOURS SS..HOW ABOUT ..Wild Thang


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

gamekeeper john said:


> the "BIRDS NEST" lol











The Eyrie


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Sofa kings, Puzzle


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

the ram,or sagitarius


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

the billygoat


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> the ram,or sagitarius


Did you mean Aries buddy?


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't know what you should call it. But I do know that is really nice. Very different I like it a lot.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

you do good with wires


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the responces so far . Maybe I can help with a little description . Made with twisted square rod from the local hardware store , it has a wrist support made from Theraband tube that helps with forward thrust and Theraband tube across the front for a back slap guard. Gold Theraband (12" x 1") and a vented light weight pouch to fire off the blammo !


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> the ram,or sagitarius


Did you mean Aries buddy?
[/quote]
hahahahahha thats the one lol


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

names aside that some good work mate


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

This looks really cool! More pictures please! 
What about calling it the *"Under Wire"* or the *"Under Wire Bro"* ?!? LOL!!!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

The tripwire

The caltrop


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

The rat trap, looks like it would snap down on soom vermin


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

The Pretzel


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

It's an interesting and innovative design. How about 'The Helix' or 'Double Helix'.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Sofa King Lazy said:


> I can usually come up with a name for my slingshots , but I'm not sure what to call this one.
> So maybe you all could post up your ideas ? There's more pics in my gallery, Thanks.


I can't think of a name, but I love your twisted design. I think it would look great with the back slap removed and the wrist support cut off and rounded just below the band fit point. This would also work great with tubes I think. Cleaner and less complicated and you could still tilt the frame forward and avoid handslaps, almost PFS style shooting. imho. Hope I don't offend you with this comment


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Fire Wire

Wire Fire (my preference)

(By the way ... What? No tubes???)

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Charles said:


> Fire Wire
> 
> Wire Fire (my preference)
> 
> ...


Noted, tube + PFS boost added lol


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

The "Contortionist"


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

The recoil


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

How about "The Racer" its reminds me of the handlebars of a racing bicycle. Could also call it something to do with speed like Velo....something


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

the aRtist

The "R" frame

The super "R"

The rocket

The roller


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

wow , that is really cool looking. my name is " the twisted sister"


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

I go for the Twister,Bang on name buddy


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> the "TANGLE" lol


I like this name for it.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I always liked Bob.....
interesting design, way to think outside the box.


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)

Something like this tubeman ?.... and you could not offend me unless you said it in my 
Exwifes' voice !


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The "Sofa King Twisted".
Or "Sofa King Bent".


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Sofa King Lazy said:


>


the first two photos remind me of the WWII kilroy drawling










so im suggesting KILROY or maybe even KILLJOY. oh well at least i tried to help.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Sofa King Lazy said:


> Something like this tubeman ?.... and you could not offend me unless you said it in my
> Exwifes' voice !


Yep, that's what I meant


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

How about "Badass" cause that thing is awesome! Sorry, lame name but a great looking slingshot!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

The Espiro

The spyro

The snaffle

The Rollaball


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Can't think of a name, but I like it though.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

the kama sutra slingshot,think of the possibilities


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Oh heII I dont know! What about 'Brier'? As in brier patch or brier rose?!? I once had a girl named Brier, She was a heII'of,a'gal. A real trouble maker... with those legs and the perky... ahh never mind, we all entilted to some remorse aint we?... ahh what a gal... ... ..


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)

Imperial said:


>


the first two photos remind me of the WWII kilroy drawling










so im suggesting KILROY or maybe even KILLJOY. oh well at least i tried to help.
[/quote]

I have already used this on another sling, (great minds think alike!) see it in my gallery.


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks to all for the comments, this was fun and I think I'm going with - "The Aries Helix" which is a combination of ideas from marcus sr, (slingshot sniper) and pikeman.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

That's a cool name I like it


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Good choice


----------



## slingshotwannabe (Oct 17, 2011)

twisted metal lol


----------



## raggdaddyjr (Jun 17, 2011)

the black smiths sling shot.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Twist AR


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Silly Billy


----------



## slingshotwannabe (Oct 17, 2011)

R-SHOT


----------



## ArjunD (Apr 4, 2011)

The hawk


----------



## Hugues (Mar 27, 2010)

Er... "Goth'n'go"?


----------



## BOWDIDDLEY (Dec 7, 2011)

The "Twisted Menace"


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Twisted metal
heavy metal


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Twizted ****


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Twizted He11


----------



## Ahavy (Oct 28, 2011)

many contributions, thats nice.
mine is "rollercoaster"


----------

